

 House panel approves cutting NASA spending by $1.1 billion - Shivetya
http://www.floridatoday.com/article/20130717/SPACE/130717028/House-panel-approves-cutting-NASA-spending-by-1-1-billion

======
cyphax
Damnit, I read "NSA" and I thought "excellent idea". Then I reread the title
and noticed that extra "A" and then I thought "take a billion from the NSA".
But I don't think that's going to happen. :(

